# KABOOM!!!! Howland1998 Starts WWIII



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

So, I get to work today and receive a phone call from my girlfriend, she is crying and short on breath. She eventually tells me that someone has blown up the front door and made a huge hole in the livingroom!! When I get home I search through the rubble and find these 20 sticks, thats right 20!! I was hit by Gerry (howland1998) And it was one hell of a hit!!!!!!! Thank you Gerry. They all look so tasty!! Sorry for the dark pics


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Howland strikes .....AGAIN!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Gerry hits HARD real HARD!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's awesome Mathew! You better wait on getting that front door fixed. If not you might be replacing it a second time in the coming week or so:biggrin:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Great hit!! Now that is some kind of devistation!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW...I'm amazed anyone was left standing....GREAT hit!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Gerry is one crazy mofo. that is some crazy hurtin'


----------



## greycliff (Jan 6, 2008)

Very generous hit, not easy to get up after that one.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Gerry can pack a mean whallop, when he wants to!! Nice selection :biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done ma man, well done!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy smokes. Looks like your all up in flames.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

holy hell!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Damnit Gerry you are going to go into debt sending out bombs like that!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Damnit Gerry you are going to go into debt sending out bombs like that!


Have you seen his humi!! :lol:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

all i can say is DAM you got hit really hard


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very very nice!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn! Gerry hits hard - that is mass destruction at it's finest!:dribble:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

dammmmmnnnnn major sweet hit


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That has to be one of the heaviest hits I've seen to date. All I can say is DAAAAAMN that must hurt.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Gerry doesn't mess around when it comes to beatin' brothers down. Another great hit!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats what a hit. Enjoy those. Howland strikes again. Flint


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

another great hit by gerry. well done


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

It was my first overseas attack!!!! I made it that size for infrequent deliveries !!! Enjoy, Matt:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> It was my first overseas attack!!!! I made it that size for infrequent deliveries !!! Enjoy, Matt:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I will enjoy Gerry. Thank you so much :biggrin:


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG WTF I cant believe that BOMB


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

That is one heck of a hit! TWENTY! wow. 

I would trade my front door for those!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome hit


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit....enjoy...


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, a 20 stick bomb, that is some ammo too! what did you do to bring this on man, so I can watch out?? lol ! enjoy man!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

That's an incredible bomb, nice one!


----------

